# Any experience using Greensky for providing financing?



## bass (Sep 9, 2015)

A friend of mine referred this company. Curious if anyone used it for providing financing options to homeowners.


----------



## BDiamond (Nov 2, 2009)

Love them
85% of my business is through them


----------



## CoreyTD (Sep 4, 2015)

*Not Greensky but AMS Financial*

I am using AMS Financial-they do all home improvement loans and they don't charge the contractor any fee's. It's really easy. They have a website www.homeimprovementloanpros.com. I am a small contractor and they don't have strict requirements. So far, so good!


----------



## untdflrcoatings (Oct 26, 2015)

I was wondering about Greensky as well. Thanks for everyone that has given their opinions so far. Seems like a pretty good option.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've used Enerbank but nothing wrong with GreenSky.


----------



## CA & AZ Builder (Dec 22, 2009)

*Over 3 years expereince with GreenSky.*

In my past remodeling life, which ended about 8-10 months ago, I used GreenSky for about 20 of my 30 projects per month, so yes I have first hand experience with them. This relationship lasted 3 years. I still have a current account with them.

All things being said yes they are solid. The credit underwriting standards is flexible enough so you won't chase away customers however know that depending on the finance plan you push/select the builders fee is anywhere from 4.5% up to almost 10% per deal. So be sure to factor this fee into your proposals.

I now do almost 90% of my deals through HERO program here in California. So far so good but now stick to residential and light commercial PV Solar.

Best of luck!


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

When I put in new Andersen Renewal windows in my house, I only had enough cash for about 2/3rds of the price. They financed the rest through Greensky. I could have went with anyone, but they offered like 2% or something really cheap, so I went with them. They seem OK to me. At first, I thought the guy said Green Tree, and that would have been a deal-breaker. Those guys sucked!


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

pritch said:


> When I put in new Andersen Renewal windows in my house, I only had enough cash for about 2/3rds of the price. They financed the rest through Greensky. I could have went with anyone, but they offered like 2% or something really cheap, so I went with them. They seem OK to me. At first, I thought the guy said Green Tree, and that would have been a deal-breaker. Those guys sucked!


How do you like those windows? I need new windows and have been hearing their radio commercials. If you dont mind would you PM a cost per window?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Pritch


----------

